# eclipse plugin



## ARadauer (6. Dez 2007)

wenn man in einem größeren projekt an einem task arbeitet, hat man oft die selben datein für genau diesen task oder bug in eclipse offen. hab gehört, es gibt ein plugin in dem man die offnen deiten speichern kann. (also nicht die datei selber speichern, sondern welche es waren) hab aber keinen dau wie das heißt, kennt das wer?


----------



## Wildcard (6. Dez 2007)

mylin


----------



## ARadauer (7. Dez 2007)

yo genau! danke


----------

